# do you think sleeping patterns effect ibs and diarrhorea ?



## Guest (Nov 14, 2001)

hello all , i have a question , i am an engineere , and currently unemployed , but when i will join the industry , it is quite probable that i will be a trainee and will work in shifts , even now , i have the habit of working to late night and rising a bit on time - say 2:00 in night and rise at 8:30 in morning , then again one short sleep at evening or before evening , say betn , 4:00 to 5:30 all i want to know that is that right ?WHAT IF I START STRETCHING MY SLEEPS FOR THE SAKE OF WORK?WHAT IF I COMPLETELY CHANGE THE PATTERN , ROTATING ONE THROUGH THE WEEK SHEDULE ?WHAT IF I JOIN A COMPLETE DAYTIME JOB AND THEN , SLEEP TIGHT IN PERFECT NIGHT SHEDULE - 10:30 TO THE MORNING 7:00?DO SHARE YOUR EXPERIENCES ABOUT SLEEPS AND THERE PATTERNS EFFECT ON YOUR BODIES AND IBS SENSITIVITY , I HAVE GENERALLY FOUND THAT IF YOU SOMEHOW RISE LATE IN MORNING , DIARRHOREA STRANGELY SUBSIDES FOR THAT DAY or long sleep helps coping the pain in stomach and relieves aching in joints , but it is not always possible to sleep as you wish , so what is the best solution ?


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

Hey there! This is just me but I find that mornings are my worst for my IBS.







And it seems the earlier, the worse I feel. If I don't eat a light breakfast and have some peppermint tea, my day is shot....


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2001)

Hey! Just wanted to let you know that I have the exact same problem with early morning rises. I've found that if I sleep without having to get up to my alarm I'm generally fine. Even if I get up to my alarm and it's later in the morning I may be ok, but if I have an early class or have to get up really early for work...forget it! I have to be sure to give myself ample time before I leave because I'm be in the bathroom about 3 times before I leave and then out comes the immodium. I hate it and share in your pain.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

mornings suck!I'm normally a night person, and for me if I have to get up in the morning (before 10am or so) it's more likely that I'm going to have problems... of course now i'm working a job where I have to get up at 5am, but so far i've managed ok with only a few attacks at work and stuff, and I haven't had to call in sick or leave early yet so that's a good thing =) but yeah... just had to say that mornings really suck!







oooh and we got new graemlins! (whoever came up with that name anyway?)


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi. I developed my IBS while working rotating night shifts, it started with diarrhea and the room spinning, in the end I got so sick I had to quit. I got a little better after working during the day. Sleep patterns not only effect IBS but effect all types of diseases and dysfunctions. I only wish I had known what researchers know now, that not enough sleep at the right time can play havoc with your body.


----------



## TryingToDeal (Dec 21, 2001)

wow i thought i was just crazy my mom noticed early morning i end up sicker than usual the later i wake up the better i seem to be in high school i had to wake up 3-4 hours before leaving for class to give myself time to go to the restroom now im college i take late classes and can get away with waking up an hour before and the mornings are not nearly as bad i was taking 3 different somach meds every morning i was nearly drinking bottles of pepto every morning now i have a lot of days that i can go to class without using it


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2001)

THANKS FOR YOUR RESPONCES .....


----------

